# South Carolina Saying Hello



## SCStrong (Jun 20, 2017)

Hello all,
   I am an Entered Apprentice ( Initiated April 2017) scheduled to be passed to Fellowcraft  on the 27th of June 2017. I am new to the Craft but I am so very happy that I knocked on that door.
A little about me:
I am happily married, with four daughters ( ages 27 to 19) and one son ( Sadly, he passed away in 2004 at 1 yr old) 
I work as a Reliability Engineering Consultant - prior to this I was a Master Electrician / Contractor. I served  in the US Army in my youth.  I am a Christian ( Methodist) . My wife and I live in South Carolina. We travel frequently and we enjoy time at the beach, boating, ( river rats), reading, serving in our church, hiking, weight lifting, and fishing.

I look forward to discussing Freemasonry and learning  as much as I can. Glad to be here!


----------



## Ripcord22A (Jun 20, 2017)

Welcome brother!

Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## LK600 (Jun 21, 2017)

Welcome fellow EA.  This site has been very beneficial to me, and there's many brothers who are highly active (and highly helpful).  I just passed through SC a couple days ago; beautiful place.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 21, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. I am very sorry for the loss of your son.


----------



## SCStrong (Jun 21, 2017)

Ripcord22A said:


> Welcome brother!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H918 using My Freemasonry mobile app



 Thank you Brother - Ripcord ?  You Airborne ? ( me too)



LK600 said:


> Welcome fellow EA.  This site has been very beneficial to me, and there's many brothers who are highly active (and highly helpful).  I just passed through SC a couple days ago; beautiful place.



That's great to hear!  Thanks, Brother. South Carolina =  Smiling faces and Beautiful Places ( it says so, right on the license plates ha ha)



Warrior1256 said:


> Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother. I am very sorry for the loss of your son.



Thank you so much, Brother - it is something no man should ever have to endure


----------



## Brother JC (Jun 21, 2017)

Greetings, and welcome! What part of SC?


----------



## SCStrong (Jun 21, 2017)

Brother JC said:


> Greetings, and welcome! What part of SC?


Thanks Brother -- Florence area


----------



## Bloke (Jun 23, 2017)

Welcome Brother. Sorry to read of the loss of your son, but glad to have you here.

It's my Masonic Birthday Tuesday, 14 years since my initiation. Still learning


----------



## Warrior1256 (Jun 23, 2017)

Bloke said:


> It's my Masonic Birthday Tuesday, 14 years since my initiation. Still learning


Congrats Bro!


----------



## SCStrong (Jun 24, 2017)

Bloke said:


> Welcome Brother. Sorry to read of the loss of your son, but glad to have you here.
> 
> It's my Masonic Birthday Tuesday, 14 years since my initiation. Still learning



Thanks, Brother  - and Congrats !!


----------



## Phil P (Jun 27, 2017)

Let us know how your FC degree goes.  Btw I should get mine sometime next month depending on the schedule


----------



## SCStrong (Jun 27, 2017)

Phil P said:


> Let us know how your FC degree goes.  Btw I should get mine sometime next month depending on the schedule



Will do - Thanks  Best of luck to you. Brother I am sure you will nail it  ( hope I can )


----------

